# Applied for visa - quick question



## reverze (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi all,

So just a very quick question. I received a job contract, went and proved I had residence in Germany and went to the foreigner's office to apply for a visa. Received a temporary while they decided. Went back to the US and about two weeks from applying I got an email from them asking me to come to the office at a certain date and to bring 110 euro, passport and some paperwork.

Does this mean now that I'm guaranteed the visa if I show up? It seems this way, but I want to confirm this as they haven't got back to me and I will be flying back to Germany to take care of this.

Any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

One cannot know for certain, but I would say your odds are pretty good, if they're asking you to bring the cash. Don't forget photos...


----------

